#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Философия и практика традиции Чистой Земли

## Владимир Николаевич

Цикл лекций, посвященный обзору философии и практике буддийской традиции Чистой Земли.
Лектор: буддийский монах тибетский традиции Лобсанг Тенпа

Философия и практика традиции Чистой Земли: обзор пути  
( Часть первая: историческая ретроспектива и обзор пути.)

----------

Aion (06.02.2017), Won Soeng (20.08.2017), Инга Че (22.03.2017), Михал (30.10.2018), Пема Ванчук (06.02.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Чистые Земли: памятование о Будде и пример практик 
(Часть вторая: концепция "памятования о будде" и примеры практик.)

Чистые Земли: ум как основа практики 
(Часть третья: основополагающая роль ума и устранение его омрачений)

----------

Aion (06.02.2017), Won Soeng (20.08.2017), Инга Че (22.03.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Чистые Земли: драгоценность нынешней жизни 
(Часть четвертая: представление о драгоценной человеческой жизни)

Чистые Земли: долгая жизнь и образ Будды Бесконечной Жизни 
(Часть пятая: долгая жизнь и образ Будды Амитаюса)

----------

Aion (06.02.2017), Won Soeng (20.08.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Чистые Земли: неизбежность смерти
(Часть шестая: неизбежность смерти)

Чистые Земли: общее непостоянство реальности
(Часть седьмая: неизбежность смерти)

----------

Aion (06.02.2017), Won Soeng (20.08.2017), Пема Ванчук (06.02.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Чистые Земли: общие свойства кармы 
(Часть восьмая: причины и следствия – общие свойства кармы)

Чистые Земли: создание благих и очищение неблагих причин 
(Часть девятая: создание благих и очищение неблагих причин)

----------

Aion (22.03.2017), Won Soeng (20.08.2017)

----------


## Инга Че

Спасибо! Первые две части, очень похожи на занятия нашего мастера Еше Легцога!

----------

Won Soeng (20.08.2017), Владимир Николаевич (22.03.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

(Часть десятая: неудовлетворительные условия сансары)

Чистые Земли: неудовлетворительные условия сансары 

Чистые Земли: понятие отречения и 4 благородные истины

----------

Aion (20.08.2017), Won Soeng (20.08.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Ретрит по практике Амитабхи.
(Учения с ретрита по практике Будды Амитабхи под руководством досточтимой Тубтен Чодрон. Северный Кунсангар, 5 - 8 мая 2017)

Ретрит по практике Амитабхи (1-1)

Ретрит по практике Амитабхи (1-2) 


Ретрит по практике Амитабхи (2-1)

Ретрит по практике Амитабхи (2-2) 


Ретрит по практике Амитабхи (3-1)

Ретрит по практике Амитабхи (3-2) 


Ретрит по практике Амитабхи (4)

----------

Aion (20.08.2017), Pasha (19.03.2018), Won Soeng (20.08.2017)

----------


## Pasha

А другие лекции выйдут в интернете?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

(Часть одиннадцатая: предисловие к объяснению четырех условий)

Чистые земли: введение в четыре условия

----------

Pasha (08.07.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Учения с ретрита по практике Будды Амитабхи под руководством досточтимой Тубтен Чодрон. Северный Кунсангар, 3 - 6 мая 2018

Практика Будды Амитабхи (часть 1) 

Практика Будды Амитабхи (часть 2-1) 
Практика Будды Амитабхи (часть 2-2) 

Практика Будды Амитабхи (часть 3-1) 
Практика Будды Амитабхи (часть 3-2) 

Практика Будды Амитабхи (часть 4)

----------

Pasha (11.08.2018), Михаил_ (12.08.2018)

----------


## Pasha

Ура!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.12.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Чистые земли: накопление заслуг 
(Часть двенадцатая: накопление заслуг)

Чистые земли: памятование о Сукхавати 
(Часть тринадцатая: приучение ума к образу Сукхавати)

----------

Pasha (14.09.2018), Михаил_ (24.08.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Чистые земли: порождение бодхичитты 
(Часть четырнадцатая: порождение бодхичитты)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

(Часть пятнадцатая: подробное обсуждение порождения бодхичитты)

Чистые Земли: Бодхичитта (1) 

Чистые Земли: Бодхичитта (2) 

Чистые Земли: Бодхичитта (3)

----------

Гошка (20.05.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

(Часть шестнадцатая: освобождающие практики випашьяны, ваджраяны и высших воззрений)

Чистые Земли: освобождающие практики (1)

Чистые Земли: освобождающие практики (2)

Чистые Земли: освобождающие практики (3)

----------

Гошка (08.08.2020), ТаТая (07.08.2020)

----------


## ТаТая

:Kiss:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.08.2020)

----------


## Георгий Нечаев

> Цикл лекций, посвященный обзору философии и практике буддийской традиции Чистой Земли.
> Лектор: буддийский монах тибетский традиции Лобсанг Тенпа
> 
> Философия и практика традиции Чистой Земли: обзор пути  
> ( Часть первая: историческая ретроспектива и обзор пути.)


узко тибетская подача учения

----------

